# Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree



## TexasTimbers

Can anyone relate to this?













.


----------



## Daren

:lol: :w00t: :lol:



.


----------



## mdntrdr

Good one TT! :laughing:


----------



## joesdad

Classic.


----------



## JMC'sLT30

LMAO about to piss on myself:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gene Howe

That was just too funny, TT. 
Thanks.


----------



## phinds

excellent ... did you do that one up yourself or did you have to get some graphics guy? It's terrific.


----------



## TexasTimbers

phinds said:


> . . . . did you do that one up yourself or did you have to get some graphics guy? It's terrific.


I made that video last night as a practice one since I'd never done it before. It's really easy to do actually. I am planning to make a kind of serious video and I wanted to get used to the tools first. But there's a twist of irony here that Daren may not remember.

About 3 or 4 years ago he stumbled across the site (xtranormal.com) and sent me a PM telling me about it. I had not yet heard about it. I looked at the site and thought it was pretty cool. I totally forgot about the site until I needed to make a this upcoming video on something unrelated to this forum. 

So last night right as I was finishing my practice video up, I was trying to think of a good ending to it and then I remembered Daren had introduced me to the site years ago, and so the hook was set. I figured what better way to thank him than giving him a lead on . . . a highly valuable black walnut tree. :stuart:

I had picked the topic of the walnut tree because it's a common occurrence with loggers and sawyers and tree services to have a homeowner call thinking they can have a walnut tree removed free or actually get paid for the tree on top of the removal. And that does happen but is rare, except in California where even trees with metal in them are still bought if they are Claro or Bastogne or some other for-real highly valuable black walnut like that. I also think my topic was influenced by the recent "I want to be a Cabinetmaker" video that was posted. But the irony of the Daren ending was a last second thought. My wife was watching me type the ending and when she saw me add the "pause" icon after the lady asked who could she get to remove it, as soon as she saw me type _"There is a man named Daren, ..."_ We both started laughing and I could not type any more for a few minutes. :smile:






.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek

That was just too funny!!


----------



## Ibangwood

The link isn't working for me! What do I search for on you tube?! Thanks!


----------



## TexasTimbers

Ibangwood said:


> The link isn't working for me! What do I search for on you tube?! Thanks!


I think the link is working. It's still there on my screen. I can't figure out how to post a YT video link without the video showing here so copy and paste this url and remove the spaces once you paste it into the address bar. 

http ://www. youtube.com/watch?v=ZN6IwI8V0Uo





.


----------



## Ibangwood

I know it works I just clicked on it from an iPhone so it's the iPhones fault


----------



## Kevin07

i loved the ending


----------



## J R in MO

:laughing::laughing::laughing: That IS a Hoot!! :thumbsup:

J R in MO/TX


----------



## fromtheforty

The video is great. There was a similar one about cabinet making on one of the forums the other day. It was hilarious as well. The video reminds me a of a post I saw on Ebay for a Black Walnut Tree in IL. The starting bid was $40,000. For that $40,000 you had the privilage of taking the tree down and hauling it away at your expense. Needless to say there wasn't any takers.

Geoff


----------



## Daren

*I might as well pile on*


----------



## TexasTimbers

_"One guy told me it was worth several hundred dollars.

What does your buddy do, does he run a sawmill?

"No. He sells shoes at the mall" _

Par for the course. 


_"I went to a Woodcraft store and they were selling Walnut for $9 a board foot. 

Umm. I don't want to buy your log. I have a better idea. How would you like to make the big bucks on your log?"_


That's the way to handle that. :thumbsup:






.


----------



## H. A. S.

TexasTimbers said:


> Can anyone relate to this?
> 
> 
> YouTube - A Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












Freakin hilarious, and a stab at Daren at the end. Good to see you guys have a good sense of humor. Mine is kind of warped!:laughing:


----------



## Chippin-in

I must say those are some HIGHLY VALUABLE videos. Thanks for sharing. BTW, I was laughin my a$$ off. Great job guys.


----------



## mjdtexan

> _Umm. I don't want to buy your log. I have a better idea. How would you like to make the big bucks on your log?"_


That is a good way to get them to see your point. Have you actually offered that deal to folks or is that something you thought of for the video?


----------



## Daren

mjdtexan said:


> Have you actually offered that deal to folks or is that something you thought of for the video?


Yes, countless times. None of that dialogue was made up just for the sake of making a vid. Every word has been spoken at one time or another by myself or the other party in situations like this over the years. Some of those logs were so highly valuable that no one could afford to buy them from the person selling. I have driven by some years later and the log is still laying there, rotting. :icon_rolleyes:



.


----------



## Kevin07

just found this on yahoo Its about the highly valuable black wanut tree! I like rusco's response "You have an incredibly valuable tree in your home" http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080626142058AAMvpB1


----------



## TexasTimbers

That was a funny read Kevin. All but one or two answers were akin to our spoofs. 




.


----------



## mdntrdr

Kevin07 said:


> just found this on yahoo Its about the highly valuable black wanut tree!


 

Funny stuff, Thanx for posting. :smile:


----------



## Gerald

Daren said:


> Some of those logs were so highly valuable that no one could afford to buy them from the person selling. I have driven by some years later and the log is still laying there, rotting. :icon_rolleyes:
> .


 
I have that going on right now. Fellow called me up to look at 10 trees he dropped on the ground last spring. Mostly red oak. They were decent logs. Then he told me what he wanted for them. Needless to say I passed on them. I drive past them twice a day going to and from work.
His retirement money as he called it, is starting to rot away.


----------



## TexasTimbers

Gerald said:


> . . .
> His retirement money as he called it, is starting to rot away.


Ten red oak logs . . . retirement money? :blink:

If you happen to run into him again you might say "Hey Mr. Wilson, I got to thinking about your logs. Too bad they weren't ten Black Walnut logs, you could have retired to Costa Rica and lived like a king. Servants and all. 









.


----------



## Kevin07

TexasTimbers said:


> Ten red oak logs . . . retirement money? :blink:
> 
> If you happen to run into him again you might say "Hey Mr. Wilson, I got to thinking about your logs. Too bad they weren't ten Black Walnut logs, you could have retired to Costa Rica and lived like a king. Servants and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
haha


----------



## PSDkevin

Great video! Very funny. Do you guys think this type of thing comes from the lay person's total lack of understanding of how logs become lumber? Or is it the [email protected]#thouse wood appraising shoe salesman from the mall? Maybe both? 
I find it funny that the person wants all that money for his "highly valuable" tree but once it gets made into furniture they don't wanna pay the highly valuable price. Huh?


----------



## TexasTimbers

PSDkevin said:


> . . . person's total lack of understanding of how logs become lumber? . . . wood appraising shoe salesman from the mall? Maybe both?


Yes, I think it is both, and I also think many people are simply ignorant in an innocent way. I was pretty hard on the girl in my video, but I don't treat people that way in reality. if they're trying to take advantage of me in a manipulative or mean spirited way I just move on down the road. But I wanted to ahve a little fun in the vid. 



PSDkevin said:


> I find it funny that the person wants all that money for his "highly valuable" tree but once it gets made into furniture they don't wanna pay the highly valuable price. Huh?


THAT, is an excellent point. I'm not sure it ever crossed my mind in that particular way but it is right on. 







.


----------



## Kevin07

I think most people just dont think about or know all the steps time, space and machinery it take to turn there worthless tree into valuable lumber.


----------



## bama20a

There was an ad on our local Craigslist, that read, 2 walnut trees for sale, $12.000 said you would have to also remove the limbs & dig up the stump.:no:
Thinking it was a type-o-,I called & talked to some woman, She said one of them was so big Her husband couldn't reach around it.:laughing:.An it was no misprint $12,000.


----------



## Kevin07

bama20a said:


> There was an ad on our local Craigslist, that read, 2 walnut trees for sale, $12.000 said you would have to also remove the limbs & dig up the stump.:no:
> Thinking it was a type-o-,I called & talked to some woman, She said one of them was so big Her husband couldn't reach around it.:laughing:.An it was no misprint $12,000.


Did you tell her what it was really worth or just let it go?


----------



## bama20a

Didn't have the heart Kevin, I just let it go:huh:


----------



## johnep

I started with a company that had recently moved to a site which was originally a bankrupt contractors store and had a load of old machinery littered around.

They wanted to clear all away and invited quotes for removal expecting to pay out a fair sum. In came the clearance contractor and said I can only offer $40,000. At first they thought this would be the charge and agreed.

Only when preparing the contract did they discover that the contractor was not going to charge them, but pay them for the 'highly valuable equipment'. 

Perhaps you need that contractor to visit!
johnep


----------



## ACP

http://siouxfalls.craigslist.org/mat/2355189435.html

Here's a highly valuable black walnut log in the Sioux Falls area. $2000.00 and it's already felled! What a steal!


----------



## TexasTimbers

Let's just call it an even 300 board feet. That works out to $6.66 bf. Sounds like you'd have to make a deal with the devil to get that log. I'd pass. 









.


----------



## jstange2

ACP said:


> http://siouxfalls.craigslist.org/mat/2355189435.html
> 
> Here's a highly valuable black walnut log in the Sioux Falls area. $2000.00 and it's already felled! What a steal!


I saw that last night too and immediately thought of this thread. Priceless.


----------



## Gerald

Gerald said:


> I have that going on right now. Fellow called me up to look at 10 trees he dropped on the ground last spring. Mostly red oak. They were decent logs. Then he told me what he wanted for them. Needless to say I passed on them. I drive past them twice a day going to and from work.
> His retirement money as he called it, is starting to rot away.


 
Guess who called me this week...
So I went and visited him this afternoon. I estimated conservatively about 2200 bdft of red oak and 500 bdft of cherry. 


The deal we made... 
Mill 200 bdft of ash logs he has on the ground that he wants for ??, (he pays for any blade damage from metal in ash logs) 
Give him 100 bdft of cherry. 
He loads logs onto my gooseneck trailer with his tractor/loader.
Give him $300 cash.

He lives about 3-4 miles away so fuel is not really an issue. 
My guess we will make 2-3 trips.

Soon as I get things rolling. I'll get some pics. 



Thanks,
Gerald


----------



## infiniteproject

*trees!!*

http://fargo.craigslist.org/art/2488481369.html

craigslist post


----------



## jstange2

Here's another one. http://siouxfalls.craigslist.org/zip/2494544693.html


----------



## Roger Newby

and another.

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/for/2510539193.html


----------



## greg4269ub

TT that was the best!! I looked at it during work today and couldnt stop laughing drew some odd looks from co workers as i had tears running down my cheeks from laughing so hard!! couldnt be any closer to the truth though.


----------



## truckjohn

Hilarious!

Years ago, grand dad ended up with some fellow knocking on the door to "buy" his black walnut trees in the front yard... Now... these may very well have been Veneer logs or burl logs and the land had been forest 10-years before he built there - so it's not like a 100 year old yard tree full of pipe, wire, and horse shoes... The price he got was basically remove the trees + a few bucks....

Made him happy - because he hated cleaning up after the trees.... and didn't have to pay for it...

I have a feeling that this sort of thing was probably more common years ago at a time when transportation costs and material costs were crazy high, but labor costs were very low.... so if you could get a tree locally - it would only cost you the labor and whatever concession you had to make to the fellow who owned the house....

Now, it's the opposite... The logs don't cost any more than they did then... Transportation is cheap, but the labor and liability costs 50x what it did back in 1935....

Thanks


----------



## jstange2

Here's another one. 5 trees for only $3000 each. Still standing.
http://siouxfalls.craigslist.org/for/2933526620.html


----------



## greg4269ub

My word that is a crazy high price! I pay a buck a bf for delivered walnut that is of good quality 50 cents a bf for a number 2 or 3 log. Some times i wanna drop these ppl a line and ask em how much crack they smoke every day to ask a price like that. There has been a Guy on the milwaukee cl wanting some one to remove his walnut trees for almost 2 years now. You think he would get a clue that no one will pay him his price and try a different rout.


----------



## ETWW

TT's video and the reply by Daren have gone viral on wood-related forums. I frequent a lot of them and either the videos or the phrase "highly valuable Black Walnut" frequently pops up.

Not everyone agrees (I think one or two dislike TT) but I think the vids are hilarious and very representative of homeowners who are ignorant of tree/lumber prices.


----------



## Daren

ETWW said:


> TT's video and the reply by Daren have gone viral on wood-related forums....


I can check the stats on my youtube account as to where it has been linked...It has even been linked on craigslist :lol: Obviously in response to a ridiculous ad for ''highly valuable black walnut'' :w00t:


.


----------



## Fishbucket

Every crazy price for wood ad I see, I send them this thread. :laughing:


----------

